# trouble doing 20 rides this week



## drivehesaid (Dec 25, 2019)

gotta do 20 to keep car, no biz out there, fri and sat night totaled 12 rides... need 8 on a sunday .... me no so good mood but super horny


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

drivehesaid said:


> gotta do 20 to keep car, no biz out there, fri and sat night totaled 12 rides... need 8 on a sunday .... me no so good mood but super horny


Lyft rental program ...pimping out drivers.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I I wonder what the ratio is on number of drivers who are not driving right now vs. number of people not using RS. 

Seems from these posts that there are way more drivers than pax. I noticed in my area the biggest surge this week (when I've been watching) is $1.75


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Turn the car in till the pandemic blows over.


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

Lyft had a promotion this week: $500 guarantee for 45 rides in 4 days. Impossible these days unless you sit around and wait 14 hours a day.


----------



## drivehesaid (Dec 25, 2019)

cant turn the car in as i use it during the day for my real job. how long till they come pick it up anybody know?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

drivehesaid said:


> cant turn the car in as i use it during the day for my real job. how long till they come pick it up anybody know?


Who wants an INFECTED CAR !

EW !


----------



## drivehesaid (Dec 25, 2019)

the lyft guys do.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

drivehesaid said:


> cant turn the car in as i use it during the day for my real job. how long till they come pick it up anybody know?


-------------------------
It will go through a legal process before they pickup. Lyft will deactivate you and you will be responsible for all miles. It gets expensive real fast. Not to mention - you have no Lyft income, so the car is now a financial drain on your other income.
If you are only driving on weekend, you might have to expand your driving times.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

drivehesaid said:


> cant turn the car in as i use it during the day for my real job. how long till they come pick it up anybody know?


The problem with that you may be able to hide the car for a few weeks or months but it is going to destroy your credit for 7 years. You can't hustle 20 rides Friday and Saturday night?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

drivehesaid said:


> gotta do 20 to keep car, no biz out there, fri and sat night totaled 12 rides... need 8 on a sunday .... me no so good mood but super horny


Real talk
Driving for Lyft is pretty bad but Lyft rental program is for suckers period especially the CRAPPY cars in the fleets which are verrrry poorly maintained (idgaf what THEY tell you).

They also give rentals the WORST pings for WORST payouts & throttle drivers doing 20 rides to keep them driving or be able to bill their cards.

In short, they penalize drivers who actually just want a car but don't want to drive.
Btw... if you can't do 20 rides,... you're probably THE problem bc that ain't shit if you know your market.
Sooooo...charge it to the game.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I think if you crash the car it resets the timer. Crash today and start with a fresh car tomorrow.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I think if you crash the car it resets the timer. Crash today and start with a fresh car tomorrow.


Sinkhole loophole.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

drivehesaid said:


> cant turn the car in as i use it during the day for my real job. how long till they come pick it up anybody know?


Get your friends and family to take min fare rides with you. Do whatever it takes.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

drivehesaid said:


> gotta do 20 to keep car, no biz out there, fri and sat night totaled 12 rides... need 8 on a sunday .... me no so good mood but super horny


go rub one out and get back to work


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

drivehesaid said:


> cant turn the car in as i use it during the day for my real job. how long till they come pick it up anybody know?


Spray paint it and hope for the best, what could go wrong?

Damn I didn't see that this was in the lyft section of the forum , **** lyft


----------



## drivehesaid (Dec 25, 2019)

but, you guys.... no pings no pings no pings no pings


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Turn in the car, accept your loses, move on with your life. The corona just gave you the push you needed.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> I think if you crash the car it resets the timer. Crash today and start with a fresh car tomorrow.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

drivehesaid said:


> gotta do 20 to keep car, no biz out there, fri and sat night totaled 12 rides... need 8 on a sunday .... *me no so good mood but super horny*


Head on down to the strip and turn out baby! You will make some cash right quick


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

MarkMan said:


> Lyft had a promotion this week: $500 guarantee for 45 rides in 4 days. Impossible these days unless you sit around and wait 14 hours a day.


they're just trying to take advantage of you _help you out_ in your time of need.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You get a free car for doing 20 trips a week? That a pretty sweet deal! A free car is a free car and probably this deal is designed for actual driver not people that have a job during the week wanting a free car to drive 

If you don't make 20 trips for the week and you don't make payments for the car and you don't return the car... They'll contact the police for a stolen motor vehicle and the police will arrest you for it. Then all charges and legal fees plus recovery cost of the vehicle not to mention all penalties, rental fees, late fees etc will be made payable.

Most likely this will be in a form of a court judgement and that a big red flag for all future credit applications for the next 5 years. This essentially making you radioactive. Plus a nice stolen vehicle charge to go on the record as well. Easier just to give the car back or start working some real rideshare hours.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> You get a free car for doing 20 trips a week? That a pretty sweet deal! A free car is a free car and probably this deal is designed for actual driver not people that have a job during the week wanting a free car to drive
> 
> If you don't make 20 trips for the week and you don't make payments for the car and you don't return the car... They'll contact the police for a stolen motor vehicle and the police will arrest you for it. Then all charges and legal fees plus recovery cost of the vehicle not to mention all penalties, rental fees, late fees etc will be made payable.
> 
> Most likely this will be in a form of a court judgement and that a big red flag for all future credit applications for the next 5 years. This essentially making you radioactive. Plus a nice stolen vehicle charge to go on the record as well. Easier just to give the car back or start working some real rideshare hours.


Why are you such a driver-hole?
Clearly, he can't make the rides due to corona.



drivehesaid said:


> gotta do 20 to keep car, no biz out there, fri and sat night totaled 12 rides... need 8 on a sunday .... me no so good mood but super horny


OP, did you make it?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm doing both apps at the same time..... And I feel your pain brother.... Gonna have to grind it out....or give it up.... Sadly...

Took me almost twice as long to make my goal yesterday... Absurd....


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Turn the car in till the pandemic blows over.


Drive the car until they find it and tow it away. Screw them before they screw you. Then get a Hertz program car for Uber and repeat.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Try hanging out at Walmart? Desperate times call for desperate actions.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MarkMan said:


> Lyft had a promotion this week: $500 guarantee for 45 rides in 4 days. Impossible these days unless you sit around and wait 14 hours a day.


45 Rides in my area would net $650-$700.



Legalizeit0 said:


> I I wonder what the ratio is on number of drivers who are not driving right now vs. number of people not using RS.
> 
> Seems from these posts that there are way more drivers than pax. I noticed in my area the biggest surge this week (when I've been watching) is $1.75


Several people laid-off, or working reduced hours in my area, are driving Lyft now. It seems the company is approving drivers in record speed.

And people laid-off or working from home are not taking Lyft to and from work, the train, etc...

For driver's, it's a double-whammy. The perfect storm for poverty.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> You get a free car for doing 20 trips a week? That a pretty sweet deal! A free car is a free car and probably this deal is designed for actual driver not people that have a job during the week wanting a free car to drive
> 
> If you don't make 20 trips for the week and you don't make payments for the car and you don't return the car... They'll contact the police for a stolen motor vehicle and the police will arrest you for it. Then all charges and legal fees plus recovery cost of the vehicle not to mention all penalties, rental fees, late fees etc will be made payable.
> 
> Most likely this will be in a form of a court judgement and that a big red flag for all future credit applications for the next 5 years. This essentially making you radioactive. Plus a nice stolen vehicle charge to go on the record as well. Easier just to give the car back or start working some real rideshare hours.


No. The car isn't "free". You have to do at least (minimum of) 20 rides each week to qualify for the program or they won't rent to you. There is a weekly rental cost ( $248) in my area, that the 20 rides, most likely won't cover. So, you clearly need to do more than 20 rides each week to pay for the car. They used to offer bonuses ( rental rewards), with which you could earn for doing a lot of rides, which covered some, & sometimes all of the fees, if you could actually qualify. i.e $100/ 100 rides, $115/125 rides, $185/ 155 rides, was the most recent ( they like yours, used to be much higher) ... That being said, they've temporarily removed the 20 ride requirement, but still require us to pay the full rental, during these tough times.



drivehesaid said:


> gotta do 20 to keep car, no biz out there, fri and sat night totaled 12 rides... need 8 on a sunday .... me no so good mood but super horny


20 ride minimum has been waived for now. They haven't reduced the cost for rental. If you have Flexdrive it was reduced to $100.Check your email



AllenChicago said:


> 45 Rides in my area would net $650-$700.
> 
> 
> Several people laid-off, or working reduced hours in my area, are driving Lyft now. It seems the company is approving drivers in record speed.
> ...


They ( Lyft & Uber) "said" they weren't taking any new drivers for now


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

luvgurl22 said:


> No. The car isn't "free". You have to do at least (minimum of) 20 rides each week to qualify for the program or they won't rent to you. There is a weekly rental cost ( $248) in my area, that the 20 rides, most likely won't cover. So, you clearly need to do more than 20 rides each week to pay for the car. They used to offer bonuses ( rental rewards), with which you could earn for doing a lot of rides, which covered some, & sometimes all of the fees, if you could actually qualify. i.e $100/ 100 rides, $115/125 rides, $185/ 155 rides, was the most recent ( they like yours, used to be much higher) ... That being said, they've temporarily removed the 20 ride requirement, but still require us to pay the full rental, during these tough times.


I thought lyft sent out a In App Message that they were postponing the weekly ride requirement and was moving to a online requirement during the CV19 crisis, I went back but could not find it. aybe I dreamed it.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

GumballWaterson said:


> I thought lyft sent out a In App Message that they were postponing the weekly ride requirement and was moving to a online requirement during the CV19 crisis, I went back but could not find it. aybe I dreamed it.


They just temporarily got rid of the minimum ride requirement. They did also take a $100 off for Flex Drive renters. We will see if everyone else gets a discount next week or in the foreseeable future.


----------

